# Estação Meteorológica de Moscavide (Davis Vantage Pro2)



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mar 2008 às 18:07)

Aqui ficam algumas fotos da estação na sua localização actual. 
Com o passar do tempo, pode ser que vá adquirindo mais acessórios e transforme a minha estação num modelo superior ao actual.













Em breve, colocarei mais fotos.


----------



## HotSpot (25 Mar 2008 às 19:23)

Fica numa excelente localização mas garanto que o meteoclimatic não dá a certificação se não subires a estação. Deves colocar mais acima porque as antenas e o mastro vão afectar a precipitação.






De resto 

Venham esses valores online...


----------



## Fil (26 Mar 2008 às 00:41)

És a mais nova inveja do fórum, tens a estação mais desejada por todos 

Agora tens que fazer como o Hotpost diz, o pluviómetro não pode ter mesmo nada por cima. A mim não me deram certificação por ter o abrigo pendurado debaixo de uma árvore 

A medida de 1,5 m do abrigo acho que não está correcta, pois o telhado aí não me parece que faça de base. Não sei se terás problemas com isso.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mar 2008 às 00:47)

Fil disse:


> A medida de 1,5 m do abrigo acho que não está correcta, pois o telhado aí não me parece que faça de base. Não sei se terás problemas com isso.



Olá, *Fil* ! 
Ao lado está uma parede, o telhado está bem mais para o lado.
O telhado que fica mesmo por debaixo da estação é aquele que se consegue ver na fotografia e está a 1,5 m da estação, pelo que a estação está num local bem arejado.
Mais tarde vou colocar mais umas fotos da vista do local da estação.
As antenas parecem estar por cima do pluviómetro, mas há um espaço entre elas e o pluviómetro, não estão exactamente por cima dele, mas sim ligeiramente ao lado.
Vou tentar fotografar isso.
Quando tiver datalogger e fizer transmissões de informação para a Internet, aí sim, terei de fazer essas alterações.
Por agora, parece-me que a influência não há-de ser muito grande. 
Obrigado pelas observações e conselhos de todos os membros.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2008 às 20:13)

_Mais uma foto:_



VISTA PARA NORTE


----------



## Brigantia (28 Mar 2008 às 00:21)

Grande estação Daniel.Parabéns


----------



## Kraliv (2 Abr 2008 às 10:13)

Brigantia disse:


> Grande estação Daniel.Parabéns




Sem dúvida uma grande estação...






...mas o local de instalação é simplesmente  horroroso


----------



## Vince (2 Abr 2008 às 10:29)

Kraliv disse:


> ...mas o local de instalação é simplesmente  horroroso



Certamente é o melhor local possível dadas as muitas limitações que o Daniel tem. Ele não se importaria de ter uma bela vivenda nos arredores com um grande jardim relvado, aberto e arejado para colocar lá o equipamento. Quem lhe quiser oferecer esteja à vontade, e já agora a mim também  
Mas como se costuma dizer, quem não tem cão, caça com o gato


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Abr 2008 às 10:43)

Kraliv disse:


> ...mas o local de instalação é simplesmente  horroroso



Não se preocupem, porque a estação ainda irá mudar de sítio, irá ficar num mastro só para ela, onde não haverá antenas por cima, é preciso é tempo.
Já agora, *Kraliv*, o que é que te leva a concluir que o local da instalação é «horroso» ? 
Gostava que me dissesses porquê, para perceber o teu ponto de vista. É por causa das antenas ?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mai 2008 às 17:56)

Já planeei o local para onde a estação vai ser mudada.
Vai ficar instalada noutro local do telhado, num mastro mais curto apenas para a base da estação (termómetro + higrómetro + pluviómetro), ficando menos sujeita a oscilações causadas pelo vento.
O anemómetro irá continuar no mesmo mastro, mas as antenas irão ficar por debaixo dele e o mastro vai subir o máximo possível, para que o anemómetro possa ficar cerca de 3m acima do telhado e mais exposto ao vento, o mais longe de antenas possível.
A mudança deverá ser feita daqui a cerca de 1 mês.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jul 2008 às 13:20)

O anemómetro já subiu até ficar *3,40 m* acima do nível do telhado e já está acima das antenas, o que antes não acontecia.
Penso que neste momento está mais bem colocado, só falta colocar os esticadores para que o ferro não abane.
Peço as vossas opiniões. 








Nota: Os 3,70m descritos na imagem são uma _gafe_, na verdade são *3,40 m*.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jul 2008 às 16:34)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


>



Mais um anemómetro perto do céu para além da minha  espetáculo este Inverno já temos muitas estações para registar umas boas rajadas


----------



## vitamos (2 Jul 2008 às 17:16)

Agora só falta um anemómetro no topo da torre vasco da gama! Aí é que o bicho "bombava" bem  

Gosto em ver o vosso empenho! Boas medições


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jul 2008 às 14:15)

Mário Barros disse:


> Mais um anemómetro perto do céu para além da minha  espetáculo este Inverno já temos muitas estações para registar umas boas rajadas



Pois é, *Mário*. 
Aproveitei o comprimento do tubo para colocar o anemómetro o mais alto possível, para que as leituras sejam melhores.
Mesmo estando àquela altura há pouco tempo, já se nota a diferença nas leituras.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jul 2008 às 14:19)

É verdade! Aí está mais um anemómetro a uma altura considerável!

Bom trabalho!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jul 2008 às 14:50)

Mais uma foto, desta vez com destaque para o prédio. 


(Por razões de privacidade, a foto foi retirada, visto que o fórum é público).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Out 2008 às 18:15)

Meus caros, respondo neste tópico para comunicar, para quem não sabe, que ocorreu uma avaria na minha estação meteorológica Davis.
A avaria já foi comunicada ao vendedor e agora é uma questão de tempo até receber a ordem de envio para reparação.
Creio que ainda no fim de Novembro a estação já tenha sido reparada e só por essa altura poderei voltar a fornecer dados relativos ao vento, humidade, entre outras variáveis.
A precipitação que divulgar neste mês de Outubro será correspondente à observada na estação de Gago Coutinho do IM.
Brevemente a minha estação voltará a estar em funcionamento e novas melhorias surgirão, a seu tempo.


Edit: O problema foi resolvido cerca de 3 semanas depois.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Nov 2008 às 21:30)

O hardware Linksys NSLU2 já foi encomendado.
Resta-me agora esperar pela sua chegada.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Dez 2008 às 19:51)

Já cá chegou o NSLU2 (hardware) que encomendei. 
Cá ficam algumas fotos do material, que veio do Reino Unido.







---

Podem dizer que pus a carroça à frente dos bois, por ter comprado primeiro o NSLU2 ao invés de comprar primeiro o Weatherlink, mas tive medo que este produto descontinuasse e preferi comprar primeiro este, para além de que nunca iria deixar o PC ligado só para transmitir dados.

Agora só falta mesmo mandar vir o Weatherlink.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Dez 2008 às 20:32)

Agora é despachar com o weatherlink  e tens a estação ONLINEespetáculo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2008 às 19:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> Agora é despachar com o weatherlink  e tens a estação ONLINEespetáculo



...e o weatherlink já foi encomendado. 
Agora é só esperar pela sua chegada, vai festejar o ano novo pelo caminho.


----------



## Kraliv (31 Dez 2008 às 19:46)

Daniel,



Anda lá...sê alentejano, despacha-te com isso 





Bom Ano 2009

cumps


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jan 2009 às 17:06)

Já tenho o Datalogger com o WeatherLink. 


A estação já se encontra online e podem consultá-la aqui: 

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA37



É verdade, a estação está finalmente online, 10 meses depois da sua aquisição.


----------



## vitamos (21 Jan 2009 às 17:34)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Já tenho o Datalogger com o WeatherLink.
> 
> 
> A estação já se encontra online e podem consultá-la aqui:
> ...



Ora então parabéns


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2009 às 19:25)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Já tenho o Datalogger com o WeatherLink.
> 
> 
> A estação já se encontra online e podem consultá-la aqui:
> ...



Foi um longo período de gestação! Mas finalmente está visível aos olhos de toda a gente! "Deu à luz!"

Parabéns Daniel!


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jan 2009 às 19:38)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Já tenho o Datalogger com o WeatherLink.
> 
> 
> A estação já se encontra online e podem consultá-la aqui:
> ...




Ora Ora, que temos aqui! Já não era sem tempo!
Finalmente, transmissão de dados Meteorológicos ao Mundo, a partir de Moscavide!!

Parabéns Daniel!



(Já só falta _uma_ no Poceirão:assobio


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2009 às 19:42)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Já tenho o Datalogger com o WeatherLink.
> 
> 
> A estação já se encontra online e podem consultá-la aqui:
> ...


----------



## Lightning (21 Jan 2009 às 20:39)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Já tenho o Datalogger com o WeatherLink.
> 
> 
> A estação já se encontra online e podem consultá-la aqui:
> ...



Parabéns  Mais uma estação online para nos manter todos informados


----------



## HotSpot (21 Jan 2009 às 20:54)

Parabéns Daniel, és pai  Deste à luz uma estação fantástica e montada com todo o cuidado e carinho que só um "meteolouco" pode ter.


----------



## Lightning (21 Jan 2009 às 21:02)

HotSpot disse:


> Parabéns Daniel, és pai  Deste à luz uma estação fantástica e montada com todo o cuidado e carinho que só um "meteolouco" pode ter.



Isto só demonstra que com dedicação tudo se consegue


----------



## João Soares (21 Jan 2009 às 22:19)

Muito bem, Daniel Vilão

Finalmente, tens a tão querida e cuidada estação on-line


----------



## Z13 (22 Jan 2009 às 15:35)

Parabéns amigo!

Excelente material!


Vou tratar de a colocar nos favoritos!








***************


----------



## João Esteves (22 Jan 2009 às 23:15)

Parabéns Daniel, já era sem tempo! 

Vais também participar no Meteoclimatic, ou ficas-te pelo wunderground?

E para quando uma página pessoal ?


----------



## fsl (22 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

Já dei os Parabens na Rede Wunderground, mas repito-os aqui no Forum.
Vai ser mais uma Estaçao para cruzar dados o que é sempre util.
Felicidades
FSL


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jan 2009 às 01:10)

Muito obrigado a todos.


----------



## Kraliv (23 Jan 2009 às 12:34)

João Esteves disse:


> Parabéns Daniel, já era sem tempo!
> 
> Vais também participar no Meteoclimatic, ou ficas-te pelo wunderground?
> 
> E para quando uma página pessoal ?





O Daniel vai a todas 

Quantas são..quantas são 




Parabéns  e agora....falta a página!!



abraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jan 2009 às 22:04)

João Esteves disse:


> Parabéns Daniel, já era sem tempo!
> 
> Vais também participar no Meteoclimatic, ou ficas-te pelo wunderground?
> 
> E para quando uma página pessoal ?



A seu tempo, vou participar em todos.
Resta-me comprar o software Meteohub e dedicar um tempo a isso e à página pessoal também.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Fev 2009 às 00:25)

Meteohub regularizado, estação em Rapid Fire no Wunderground e, finalmente, online no Meteoclimatic. 

Um muito obrigado ao *Fil* por me ter ajudado a configurar a estação no Meteoclimatic.

Espero brevemente ter mais boas notícias para vos dar; quanto ao site, está para breve. 



Podem visitar a minha estação no Meteoclimatic aqui:

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/PTSUR1200000001885A



Edit: Desde este fim-de-semana (dias 7/8 de Fevereiro) que a minha estação está também online no Awekas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Fev 2009 às 08:44)

E para fechar com chave de ouro estas últimas melhorias, consegui finalmente aquilo que tanto pretendia; melhorar a instalação da minha estação, nomeadamente no que toca à sua altura ao telhado, colocá-la preferencialmente no mesmo mastro sem que ele abanasse e, por fim, retirar quaisquer antenas da sua proximidade.




​

O termo-higrómetro encontra-se num local bastante arejado do topo do prédio a 1,50 metros do telhado, o pluviómetro a 1,80 metros e o anemómetro a cerca de 3,40 metros.


----------



## Lightning (14 Fev 2009 às 13:34)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> E para fechar com chave de ouro estas últimas melhorias, consegui finalmente aquilo que tanto pretendia; melhorar a instalação da minha estação, nomeadamente no que toca à sua altura ao telhado, colocá-la preferencialmente no mesmo mastro sem que ele abanasse e, por fim, retirar quaisquer antenas da sua proximidade.



Parabéns pelo "upgrade", Daniel Vilão. 

Ultimamente temos visto cada vez mais upgrades a estações meteorológicas e a montagem de novas (como por exemplo a estação CTIETE).

Esta família está a crescer a muito bom ritmo.


----------



## jpmartins (16 Fev 2009 às 09:35)

Daniel grande montagem, parabéns.
Essa estação merece todo o tempo que perdeste na montagem.


----------



## vitamos (16 Fev 2009 às 09:59)

Lightning disse:


> Esta família está a crescer a muito bom ritmo.



Só para chamar a atenção que para ser da família não é preciso ter uma estação meteorológica... Não vamos assustar quem queira, com todo o gosto fazer parte da nossa comunidade. Ela está aberta  a todos 

De resto parabéns Vilão (O nosso Sr. Rigor  ) , mais um grande upgrade!


----------



## CT1ETE (16 Fev 2009 às 13:32)

Parabéns Daniel,

Está um excelente montagem.

Eu já estou no Wunderground, no CWOP e já estou a enviar dados para o Meteoclimatic, embora ainda não tenham sido analisados pelo robot. Brevemente disponibilizarei um página web, se o tempo livre permitir. Como começam as aulas do 2º semestre hoje, vou ter cada vez menos tempo. provavelmente nas férias do verão tratarei de melhorar vários pormenores.


----------



## *Dave* (17 Fev 2009 às 18:54)

Excelente montagem .
Esse mastro está bem preso  eu conto 4 arames bem fortes e apertados .

Sabes qual é a altura do segundo telhado (o mais alto) ao RS?

Uma vez mais parabéns pela montagem


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Fev 2009 às 19:02)

*Dave* disse:


> Excelente montagem .Sabes qual é a altura do segundo telhado (o mais alto) ao RS?



A parede que está ao lado do RS encontra-se cerca de 80 cm abaixo do mesmo, mas não tem influência visível nos registos, já que nos dias mais quentes o vento provém do lado oposto, portanto, de um local onde é «queda livre» para a rua; já por si o prédio é bastante alto e favorece o arejamento da própria estação, podendo haver ligeiras perdas nas máximas e descompensações por isso mesmo.
A altura de 1,50m é a normalmente exigida pela Organização Meteorológica Mundial em instalações padrão e em relação ao telhado é mais que suficiente, porque se trata de uma instalação no topo de um prédio, e só se aplica à vertente Norte do módulo principal da estação, pois a Leste e a Sul desta a altura em relação à superfície é muito superior, estando, na prática, mais de 4 metros acima da superfície da varanda e a mais de 16 metros da superfície da rua; isto no que diz respeito à colocação do termo-higrómetro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Out 2009 às 12:49)

Como já devem ter reparado, há cerca de 2 meses que tenho tido problemas de software que me são neste momento difíceis de resolver, de modo que os dados da estação irão continuar offline e só serão transmitidos manualmente aqui para o fórum.

Assim, também o site está a sofrer atrasos por não ser possível continuar a sua construção e desenvolvimento nestas condições.

Espero que possa dentro em breve resolver definitivamente o problema.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Mar 2010 às 23:05)

Após alguns testes ao abrigo da Davis em posições diferentes, concluí que na sua nova posição o arejamento é superior, permitindo que as mínimas sejam, em média, 0,3 ºC mais baixas (em noites de céu limpo e sem vento) do que seriam se o abrigo estivesse precisamente debaixo do pluviómetro, devido ao facto de fazer bastante barreira acima do radiation shield e, em noites de acalmia, sem qualquer vento, o ar frio tenha mais dificuldade em penetrar no abrigo.

Aumentando a exposição aos fluxos de ar, o tempo de reacção às mudanças de temperatura e humidade é também inferior, tornando-se mais rápida uma subida ou descida da temperatura, ajustando-se mais à realidade.

Estes testes tiveram uma duração de 2 semanas e envolveram outro abrigo, a uma altura semelhante, colocado no mesmo mastro. As máximas permanecem correctas e não sobem mesmo sem a existência do pluviómetro por cima do abrigo. O radiation shield tem um material bastante espesso e bastante adaptado a este tipo de instalações, que são possíveis, basta separar o abrigo do módulo principal da estação. A própria Davis testa os abrigos à radiação em separado dos pluviómetros.

Juntando duas utilidades, a separação do abrigo em relação ao pluviómetro foi também pensada em conjunto com uma separação do pluviómetro em relação ao mastro principal, para que não haja qualquer interferência do mesmo nas leituras da precipitação e não constitua uma barreira para a acumulação de precipitação de forma correcta. Está assim mais afastado de qualquer obstáculo.

*A altura da base do telhado principal ao RS é agora de cerca de 1,8 m. Isto deve-se ao facto de, mesmo com uma altura tão significativa em relação ao telhado principal, em relação ao telhado mais alto, o RS encontra-se apenas cerca de 1,3 m sobre ele. Houve a necessidade de o colocar a esta altura, pois o telhado mais alto ficaria, de outro modo, demasiado próximo do termo-higrómetro. Assim, a altura é a mais adequada.

*A altura da base do telhado principal à entrada do pluviómetro é de cerca de 2,4 m.

*O anemómetro está - como já estava - cerca de 3,2 m acima da base do telhado principal.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Abr 2010 às 08:47)

Não sei como estava antes, mas parece-me bem...

Qual foi o problema de _software_?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Abr 2010 às 10:00)

Pedro disse:


> Não sei como estava antes, mas parece-me bem...
> 
> Qual foi o problema de _software_?



Nunca houve problemas de software nesta fase. 

Os problemas que tive foram já o ano passado, totalmente fora do contexto actual, e prendiam-se com a emissão de dados para a internet.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Abr 2010 às 20:18)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Nunca houve problemas de software nesta fase.
> 
> Os problemas que tive foram já o ano passado, totalmente fora do contexto actual, e prendiam-se com a emissão de dados para a internet.



Ok...

Peço então desculpa pela pergunta...


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Abr 2010 às 10:39)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> O radiation shield tem um material bastante espesso e bastante adaptado a este tipo de instalações, que são possíveis, basta separar o abrigo do módulo principal da estação. A própria Davis testa os abrigos à radiação em separado dos pluviómetros.








Acredito que tenhas ponderado a hipótese de que com a concentração de calor absorvida no prato superior (factor que anteriormente não se verificava quando acoplado ao pluviómetro), mesmo que constituído por um material bem espesso de efeito contra-radiação, possa em pleno Verão apresentar alguma vulnerabilidade no registo de temperaturas máximas! 
Bom, quando o calor a sério chegar, terás o resultado, porque obviamente há que ter em conta o nº de horas num dia, que gera acumulação, de exposição às altas temperaturas.

Outro pormenor: ter o RS apenas suportado por 2 pontos, não irá gerar esforço face à área restante não suportada?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Abr 2010 às 10:53)

joseoliveira disse:


> Acredito que tenhas ponderado a hipótese de que com a concentração de calor absorvida no prato superior (factor que anteriormente não se verificava quando acoplado ao pluviómetro), mesmo que constituído por um material bem espesso de efeito contra-radiação, possa em pleno Verão apresentar alguma vulnerabilidade no registo de temperaturas máximas!
> Bom, quando o calor a sério chegar, terás o resultado, porque obviamente há que ter em conta o nº de horas num dia, que gera acumulação, de exposição às altas temperaturas.
> 
> Outro pormenor: ter o RS apenas suportado por 2 pontos, não irá gerar esforço face à área restante não suportada?



Tal como disse mais acima, os radiation shields da Davis são testados pela marca todos desprotegidos e nem por isso apresentam piores resultados.

O material é muito mais espesso do que o de um abrigo caseiro, por isso protege com muito mais eficácia o sensor da radiação, mesmo com um menor número de pratos. Mesmo quando estava debaixo do pluviómetro havia bastante sol a incidir sobre ele e o próprio espaço entre o pluviómetro e o abrigo retinha algum calor, que nem por isso deturpava as máximas. Na situação actual, devido à maior exposição, o sensor reage mais depressa aos efeitos de descida e subida das temperaturas, continuando as máximas na mesma ordem de diferenças com as estações circundantes, aqui as máximas sempre foram mais elevadas. Estarei sempre atento, apesar de confiar plenamente na fiabilidade do abrigo. Quem tem abrigos Davis rapidamente se apercebe da sua eficácia e protegem muito mais do que normalmente se espera. E o arejamento resultante da altura do local da instalação também ajuda bastante a ter dados racionais, a instalação muitas vezes é mais importante do que o material.

O *HotSpot* tem um abrigo extra igual ao da minha estação, totalmente desprotegido e instalado ao nível do solo, paralelamente à estação dele para efeitos de comparação, e confirma que a diferença registada nele em relação ao abrigo de ventilação forçada é apenas de algumas décimas. Pode eventualmente ser um pouco superior em certos dias de Verão, mas com o arejamento do meu local de instalação e com a altura em relação aos obstáculos, nada se passará, certamente. Se eles são testados ao nível do solo e sem vento... Aqui em cima ainda melhor se portarão.

E o IM não são usa abrigos de ventilação forçada. Os abrigos do IM são ainda menos espessos do que estes. 

Em relação ao suporte, os dois pontos são mais do que suficientes. Este abrigo é extremamente leve, muito mais leve do que seria um abrigo caseiro convencional. É também bastante pequeno e não produz oscilações nem desequilíbrios no mastro.

Com esta separação consigo ter aquilo que antes não conseguia ter; separar o pluviómetro do mastro principal para evitar que ele pudesse ter alguma influência nos dados da precipitação, embora ínfima, dada a proximidade.


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Abr 2010 às 11:18)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> *Quem tem abrigos Davis rapidamente se apercebe da sua eficácia* e protegem muito mais do que normalmente se espera. E o arejamento resultante da altura do local da instalação também ajuda bastante a ter dados racionais, *a instalação muitas vezes é mais importante do que o material.*



Da sua eficácia à partida não duvido porque quiçá muito em breve venha a adquirir um. 

Quanto a condições de instalação, por exemplo eu que o diga porque ainda não tenho as desejáveis, situação esta que muito em breve será bastante melhorada, diria quase perfeita!


----------



## Lightning (2 Abr 2010 às 12:55)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> *Quem tem abrigos Davis rapidamente se apercebe da sua eficácia e protegem muito mais do que normalmente se espera.* E o arejamento resultante da altura do local da instalação também ajuda bastante a ter dados racionais, *a instalação muitas vezes é mais importante do que o material*.



Subscrevo por baixo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jul 2010 às 15:22)

Depois de bastantes dias de calor, resta-me dar a minha apreciação da nova instalação.

A nível das mínimas, confirma-se o maior arejamento do abrigo, com a descida de cerca de 0,3 ºC / 0,4 ºC, devido à separação da base do pluviómetro, que causava um certo aprisionamento do ar, acima e à volta do abrigo, em noites de acalmia.

Em relação às máximas, fruto da maior exposição do abrigo, este também reage mais depressa às variações de temperatura e reage com maior eficácia. Deste modo, as máximas são mais facilmente encontradas em períodos específicos, havendo maior facilidade em haver oscilações dos valores por haver maior exposição do abrigo. 

Os radiation shields devem ser expostos ao sol, com o pluviómetro a cobrir a sua superfície, como outrora acontecia, pode haver, em determinados dias, cortes nas máximas em algumas décimas. A nova colocação do abrigo permite também que haja acertos, quer nas mínimas, que descem cerca de 0,3 ºC / 0,4 ºC, quer nas máximas, que medidas de forma mais correcta, com a exposição total do abrigo, têm maior liberdade de variação e podem, em determinados dias, ser cerca de 0,3 ºC / 0,4 ºC superiores em relação à instalação antiga, porque agora têm uma maior exposição a todos os fluxos de ar, mas também podem, em certos casos, ser idênticas ou até mais baixas, em dias ventosos e de pouco sol, pois a falta do pluviómetro, que se situava por cima, dificultava a circulação de ar descendente/subsidente em relação ao abrigo.

Aspectos bastante positivos. No meu novo projecto meteorológico, com mais uma Davis, vai ser novamente esta a instalação a aplicar.


----------



## PedroAfonso (14 Jul 2010 às 14:54)

Lá irá a Piedade distanciar-se de Moscavide no que aos valores de temperatura, especialmente máximas, diz respeito.

E umas fotos dos melhoramentos?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jul 2010 às 21:09)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Lá irá a Piedade distanciar-se de Moscavide no que aos valores de temperatura, especialmente máximas, diz respeito.
> 
> E umas fotos dos melhoramentos?



O que publiquei foi a apreciação de alguns meses a respeito dos melhoramentos definitivos, outrora feitos em Março, cujas fotos estão publicadas uns posts atrás.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Fev 2011 às 20:04)

Um melhoramento naquilo que parecia já estar bom, mas que nunca é demais melhorar. Até aqui, a altura do termo-higrómetro em relação ao telhado principal era de 1,80 m, estando cerca de 1,30 m acima do telhado mais alto.

Há alguns dias, o termo-higrómetro foi subido cerca de 20 cm. Está agora cerca de 1,50 m acima do telhado mais alto e a 2,00 m do telhado principal.

Se as leituras já eram fidedignas, ainda para mais estando no topo de um prédio, que pelas fotografias não deixa enganar, é mesmo dos mais altos do quarteirão, neste momento as leituras são ainda mais fiáveis, estando o termo-higrómetro bastante longe de superfícies sobreaquecidas, para quem é céptico em relação às temperaturas de Verão em Moscavide. Em relação ao anemómetro, nenhuma alteração, pois não me parece necessária.

Algumas fotografias.


----------



## c.bernardino (10 Fev 2011 às 22:53)

resumindo: subiste o termometro 20cm.
Não me parece que vá haver grande diferença, não há grande diferença de ângulo sólido


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Fev 2011 às 22:54)

c.bernardino disse:


> resumindo: subiste o termometro 20cm.
> Não me parece que vá haver grande diferença, não há grande diferença de ângulo sólido



Se tivesse de haver diferença, haveria. Numa situação de calor reflectido por superfícies, 20 cm podem atenuar uma influência considerável, embora não seja o caso.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jan 2015 às 16:40)

Recolocando fotos (dentro do possível) da instalação da estação de Moscavide - Loures, depois da expiração do servidor.

Vista desde o telhado.












Vista desde a varanda.







Esta estação tem uma excelente exposição a todos os quadrantes, mas, devido à altura a que se encontra o termo-higrómetro, as máximas e principalmente as mínimas, são suavizadas em dias de céu limpo e estabilidade atmosférica, pelo que está em estudo um segundo abrigo a uma altura inferior, noutro local do topo da casa, que, se necessário pode vir a ter o sensor com uma calibração específica para evitar sobreestimação das máximas. Mas ainda nada é garantido, pois o estudo está em curso e só se avançará com essa redução de altura se houver realmente benefício na descida das temperaturas mínimas em noites de estabilidade atmosférica na nova posição.

Estação Meteorológica de Moscavide

Davis Vantage Pro2 6152
Passive Radiation Shield
Termo-higrómetro 1,50 m acima do telhado mais alto e 2,00 m acima do telhado principal
Termo-higrómetro a uma altura do solo de 17 metros
Permanentemente sob incidência solar, sem obstáculos
Local alto em relação à superfície da rua e arejado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jan 2015 às 18:29)

Serve este post para informar que, devido ao encurtar de range de valores do higrómetro e pelo desvio negativo ligeiro do mesmo, gradual e notável a partir de 2012, depois de cuidadosamente analisado, a estação finalmente sofreu um ligeiro acerto no higrómetro, traduzindo-se numa calibração para +2 % HR.

A estação vai manter-se no local onde se encontra e sem qualquer alteração na sua altura.*

*Consultar as fotos da instalação no post anterior.

Sempre pelo bom nome do rigor.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Ago 2015 às 09:36)

Foi feita uma calibração do valor da temperatura dado pela estação em -0,5 ºC, em virtude de comparações feitas com outros sensores ao longo de alguns meses. 

Os desvios não eram significativos, mas ligeiramente notórios e, por isso, a diferença foi então anulada com esta redução por calibração.

Não houve alterações na localização ou instalação da estação.


----------

